# Navigation voice volume is lower than music volume



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

When using Play Music and Google Navigation together (streaming bluetooth to car radio) the music fades, voice directions are read, then music returns to the original volume. However, the voice output is ~10% lower than the music, so in order to hear the voice prompts you need to have the music at a fairly loud volume. If I'm driving alone this isn't a problem, however I took a long trip this weekend with 3 other people in the car. The music wasn't as loud since we were talking, so I couldn't hear the voice prompts which was frustrating to say the least (especially with iphone junkies in the car).

Today I tried Ivona TTS which is a bit better but still not as loud as the music(In general the Ivona voice seems louder than the Google TTS voice).

I'm on Maps v6.9.0
ICS 4.0.4 (currently AOKP Milestone 6, but I was running stock OTA rooted/unlocked over the weekend)

Since the problem exists independent of ROM and TTS I'm guessing this is a Maps app issue. Has anyone explored this? I can't be the first person to notice, but I've searched and haven't found anyone else mentioning the problem.


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone? Maybe I'm the only person with this problem?


----------



## lattosimbaste (Jun 23, 2011)

No, same here. I didn't notice the navigation volume issue over the weekend but I could have been confused in the flash fest. Disconcerting and will pay closer attention to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

ive noticed this also
never looked into it
youre not crazy


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I believe it's intentional, similar to how the notifications/ringtones are quieter when received while streaming music.

If you've got your music up fairly loud, they don't want to scare you with some lady screaming at you to turn right in 500 yards.


----------



## lattosimbaste (Jun 23, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I believe it's intentional, similar to how the notifications/ringtones are quieter when received while streaming music.
> 
> If you've got your music up fairly loud, they don't want to scare you with some lady screaming at you to turn right in 500 yards.


Previous behavior was quick media/music fade down with nav prompt @ similar if not same volume. Currently nav volume is half, if not lower, volume than media/music playing with no fade.

Hope to play with this some more on a couple of AOSP setups today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

haven't navigated on Jelly bean yet...but i remember on my last phone (thunderbolt with gingerbread) the navigation volume was a seperate volume than media....or at least, when i hit volume UP/down it would say "navigation voice" or something like that on the slider while hitting the volume buttons during normal music it would say "media volume"

just something to try out.
again, i dont use navigation much, but it was one thing i remembered about the navigation app that bothered me.


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah nav volume used to be separate but that went away somewhere in maps v5.x not sure exactly when. IMO I'd rather have a voice screaming at me intermittently than deal with struggling to hear a voice, missing turns, or having to play music above a comfortable volume just to hear the voice prompts. I'd be interested if JB is any different. What is the native maps version?


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

Also reported to the Goog. http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=34592


----------

